# 2" Ball Grinding. Ball Getting Chewed Too



## jeff28rss (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi everyone! Gotta say the Wife and I just LOVE this forum. WE have learned so much here from the archives. My newest issue is stumping me. I have searched the forum archives as best I could.

Issue 1: The 2" ball is getting chewed up on the top 1/3rd. I believe this is because of the crank/tension dist. bars which go from the hitch to the trailer frame. I wedge them down tight, but not gorilla tight. After only a few trips, the ball is now a bit chewed.
Issue 2: When I turn now the very loud moaning & popping sounds hit until she is good and hot. Is this normal?

My Q's are:
1) When do you know to replace a 2" ball?
2) If the ball is getting a bit chewed, am I cranking the Robin Ind. weight dist. bars down too tight?

Also- Many past posts reference the dealer setups on the tow setup are wrong. I could not find an article on what is right? Even the Robin docs do NOT say how to adjust...Only install? Very odd science indeed









Jeff & Sharon (SE Michigan)
Outback 2005 28rss
2005 Tahoe w/ Tow kit 
Robin Industries 2" ball hitch w/ sway & load dist. system. 800lb bars.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

First and most important YOU HAVE THE WRONG SIZE BALL!!! You need to change that ball to a 2 5/16". The moaning and groaning is when turning is normal.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Agreed. I think all OB's are 2 5/16". When I first started towing I didn't lube the ball at all and it started to get chewed up a bit. Since I started lubing it every time no more damage.

After you get the right ball find a way to use a fine file up in the coupler to get rid of any rough spots that will do more damage. Then LUBE.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

2 5/16 & lube sounds like the fix to me.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The other thing to do is put the tongue on blocks and secure the trailer (don't fully rely on the tongue jack. Get down under the hitch and see if you can find anything sharp that is protruding. Clean the area completely, pressure wash or whatever you need to do. Replace the ball with a good quality one, you'll find cheaper ones but the few bucks more can get you a better quality usually. Then also buy some hitch lube, thick grease and lube the ball and hitch. When I'd park mine I'd slip on a rubber glove to keep the junk off the ball and hitch, and since I had a box of gloves for dumping I always have them around. As the others noted though if you have the wrong size ball that will explain why its all chewed up.


----------



## jeff28rss (Jul 16, 2005)

Everyone THANKS! So much! Perfect.. Just the info I needed.

1) I see on the top of the ball it say's 2-5/16 I only saw a bin w/ 2" at the RV store. Just assumed they were all 2'.
Got it now~! 
Also- Will get a good ball when I return.

2) Thanks for the tips on the ball lube, and the socket prep! Excellent stuff.

PS- Have I noted how much I LOVE my Outback!

Thanks everyone! JJ


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I found weld splatter up in the ball socket, a little dremel tool grinding it out and is much better.
Grab a flashlight and see if there is anything up in the hole.

Kevin


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The balls are softer then the coupler for the fact that if they both were to wear out you would have very little indication the coupler was wearing until it failed. Very few people look up under and into the coupler. The ball is sacrificial.

My ball has significant signs of wear from towing 3000 miles. Most of which are going up and down mountain river roads. With lots of turns and hills. I plan on replacing mine after this season but there is enough over design in it that I could still use it for years to come without danger.


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi Jeff!

I too am from SE Michigan, Chesterfield to be exact. You have the same setup I have, probably from General RV in MT. Clemens. What you have heard is correct, you must change to a 2 5/16 inch ball hitch mount ball. You also probably have the draw-tite anti-sway too. That is a friction anti sway which will creak and groan, but you will notice that it only does it when turning, that is the bar doing its job. Be sure to grease all 3 balls, the hitch ball and both balls that the sway bar hitches to. This will prevent your TT and TV from being problematic when trying to un-hitch. Never grease the draw tite main body, as that will remove the friction and consequently stop it from doing its job, rendering it useless and putting you at risk. Also be sure to take your draw-tite (anti-sway) off when manuvering into your camping spot or driveway. This is my first travel trailer and I listened to all the veterans and this board for the advise I have provided above. Please forgive me if you already knew that stuff, I'm just trying to be helpful!

Good luck and have a lot of fun camping!


----------

